# Is work experience automatically update on SkillSelect online form?



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello

Im applying for the 190 VISA for SA.

My relevant work experience was measured as minimum of 5 years by my skills assessment authority AIM and I submitted my EOI this week based on this. However on the 1st Feb it goes into the next category of over 8 years. I have a couple of questions:

- AIM measured my relevant work experience 'to present date' - as I am still in the same position/role does this mean that it will be valid 'to present date' in 1 month time and therefore qualify at over 8 years experience?
- Because I have submitted my EOI currently with 5 years relevant work experience, will this automatically go up to the next level (8 years) on SkillSelect as of the 1st of February or do I need to automatically change it?

This could be potentially significant as I turn 40 in August and If I havent got the VISA by this time I will require additional points. I scored an average of 8.5 on my IELTS although frustratingly only 7.5 on the reading therefore I could resit this, however if i don't have to and get points from my additional work experience it will help. 

Hope this makes sense?

Regards

Taffyowen


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Taffyowen said:


> Hello
> 
> Im applying for the 190 VISA for SA.
> 
> ...



hi there, yes, the ongoing work experience is cumulative on condition that you are performing same roles in same company. skill select is a system that automatically update the points based on changes in age, work experience etc. However, you must leave the end date of current employment blank in order to enable skill select to do this. If you didn't do so, go and edit the last date of current experience the way i said.


----------



## Taffyowen (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats great - this isnt made clear when filling the online form. Ive just updated it and it will take me up to 70 points as of Feb 1st. It will also save me having to do IELTS again as I will now still have 60 points if I turn 40 before VISA is lodged.

Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

*SkillSelect Doesnt show updated Points*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, yes, the ongoing work experience is cumulative on condition that you are performing same roles in same company. skill select is a system that automatically update the points based on changes in age, work experience etc. However, you must leave the end date of current employment blank in order to enable skill select to do this. If you didn't do so, go and edit the last date of current experience the way i said.


Hi My situation as below.Any inputs will certainly be appreciated:

I submitted for assessment to ACS on 16th Aug 2013.As on 16th Aug 2013, my experience was 6 years 6 months as ICT business Analyst( starting 21st Feb 2007).My result was declared by ACS on 22nd Nov 2013 recognizing 6 years 6 months as total work experience relevant to ANZSCO Code 261111.They noted experience as follows:
The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111

Dates: 02/07 - 04/13 (6 years 2 months)
Country : India

Dates: 04/13 - 08/13 ( 0 years 4 months)
Country : Australia
Please note again, i submitted application for assessment on 16th Aug and above experience was considered till1 6th Aug 2013.

I submitted EOI on 22nd Nov 2013 and as on that day i scored 60 points ( with 5 points for experience due to my experience being falling into 3-5 years bucket, deducting 2 years from overall experience due to new ACS rule).
Now that today (on 21st February 2014) has completed 7 years in same occupation in same company, i will be qualified to gain points as prescribed for 5-8 years bucket)
But EOI still shows total points as 60 whereas it should automatically update my total score.
I have also read while filling in detail within EOI that Skillselect will keep a tally of exeperience from the date of application of EOI till the date invitation is sent.

My queries:
- Does that mean that SkillSelect will not consider the time gap from 16th Aug 2013 till 22nd Nov 2013?
-Is that the reason my score have not been updated?Or points/ranking will be automatically updated but will not be visible to me?
- Also, i am still continuing my work in Australia and i will complete 1 year of Australian experience in April 2014, doe sthat mean that my experience from 16th Aug 2013 till 22nd Nov 2014 will not be counted towards Australian experience.

Overall, i should be standing at 70 points( 5 points for 5 years of experience,5 points for 1 year of Australian Experience) and i am very very curious to know right answers.

On Occupational Ceiling
=================
The total cap was 1380 for 2013-14 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)and Invitation has been issued for 1383 applicants( as per 10th Feb invitation round result report)

- Is the report incorrect or there is some other reason that invitations has been sent out for more number of applicants?
- Will this mean that for 24th Feb 2014 round and subsequent rounds, there will still be invitations issues for 261111??

Thanks in advance to all those reading this and those who will attempt to respond.

Regards
PRSeeker


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SeekingPR said:


> Hi My situation as below.Any inputs will certainly be appreciated:
> 
> I submitted for assessment to ACS on 16th Aug 2013.As on 16th Aug 2013, my experience was 6 years 6 months as ICT business Analyst( starting 21st Feb 2007).My result was declared by ACS on 22nd Nov 2013 recognizing 6 years 6 months as total work experience relevant to ANZSCO Code 261111.They noted experience as follows:
> The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111
> ...


hi buddy, first thing you need to understand is that you can't claim points for your experience till February, 2009 as stated by ACS. Only from then, experience is taken into account for points. then how can you stand at 70 points?

Skill select is an automated system, however, you should leave the last date of your current employer blank so that skills elect adds cumulative experience in your basket. Did you leave the last date of present company blank?

Moreover, did you split your work experience into two, one with overseas experience (India) and the other, local experience (Australia)? if so, for indian experience, you will get 5 points for your 4 years and 2 months and this point will no longer change as it was an indian experince and replaced with aussie work experience.

Secondly, your Australian work experience that started from 04/13 will get 1 year completed on 04/14 to which you will get an additional 5 points under aussie work experience of 1 year. Till then, your points for aussie work experience will remain 0. So, as of now, your points for work experience are 5 and skill select will update it to 10 on 01/04/14 or 31/03/2014. At that point, your points will become 65 and not 70. Hope you understand this clearly. 

One more important thing is that this number 1380 is in connection with number of visas and not on number of invites. This is very important for you to interpret the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas. If for instance, 3 candidates who received invites wasted them by not applying visas, where this number will be added? For sure, number of invites sent, Right? So, where the confusion lies as this is very clear and even an LKG kid can understand.


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi sathiyaseelan..had a small doubt...would his relevant experience start from February 2009 or March 2009


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rose5 said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan..had a small doubt...would his relevant experience start from February 2009 or March 2009


rose, to him, the start date should be 21/02/2009 for relevant work experience as ACS deducted exactly 2 years of experience from his total experience that commenced on 21/02/2007. The name of the game here is that exactly, after 2 or 4 or 6 years as deducted by ACS, you can put the next immediate date as the start date of your relevant work experience for claiming points.


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> rose, to him, the start date should be 21/02/2009 for relevant work experience as ACS deducted exactly 2 years of experience from his total experience that commenced on 21/02/2007. The name of the game here is that exactly, after 2 or 4 or 6 years as deducted by ACS, you can put the next immediate date as the start date of your relevant work experience for claiming points.


What if there were gaps of 2-3 weeks before each company joined??


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rose5 said:


> What if there were gaps of 2-3 weeks before each company joined??


work gaps do nothing with the invite and visa. They are just like dust bin to them that they don't consider at all.


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, first thing you need to understand is that you can't claim points for your experience till February, 2009 as stated by ACS. Only from then, experience is taken into account for points. then how can you stand at 70 points?
> 
> Skill select is an automated system, however, you should leave the last date of your current employer blank so that skills elect adds cumulative experience in your basket. Did you leave the last date of present company blank?
> 
> ...


Hello My Friend,
My responses below:

first thing you need to understand is that you can't claim points for your experience till February, 2009
PRSeeker--> I think did say that " i score 5 points for experience due to my experience being falling into 3-5 years bucket, deducting 2 years from overall experience due to new ACS rule)", but if you missed it i clarify this again that this is already noted.
===============

Did you leave the last date of present company blank?

Moreover, did you split your work experience into two, one with overseas experience (India) and the other, local experience (Australia)? if so, for indian experience, you will get 5 points for your 4 years and 2 months and this point will no longer change as it was an indian experince and replaced with aussie work experience.

PRSeeker--> Yes i have left the end date of my present Aussie experience as blank.
Yes , i have splitted my experience as below:

21/02/2007 - 26/02/13 - As ICT Business Analyst with Company XYZ
27/02/13 - <<No end date>> - As ICT Business Analyst with Company XYZ
Where XYZ here represent the same company as all my work experience has been with same company

I will get 5 points for my experience from 21/02/2009 till 26/04/2013
PRSeeker-->this is agreed
I will get no points under category "Australian Work Exp" from 27/04/2013 - till date as i have not completed 1 year of my Aussie experience
PRSeeker-->this agreed
My Australian work experience that started from 27/04/13 will reach 1 year mark on 27/04/14 and only after that i will earn an additional 5 points under aussie work experience of 1 year
PRSeeker-->this is agreed.

PRSeeker--> My query is:
As on 21/02/14 (today), i have completed (7years -2years) or in other words on 27/04/14 when i will completing my 1 year of Aussie Work Experience, my overall ICT experience will also cross mark of 5 years and i will get into band of 5-8 years.
So wont it be a case where i will be earning 5 points for Aussie Work Experience+5 points for my total experience being more than 5 years and less than 8 years accounting for a total of 70? To, it sounds imperative that, today(as on 21 Feb 2014) i should earn extra 5 points since my work experience is now more than 5 years but less than 8 years and on 20/04/14, i should another 5 points for completing 1 year of Aussie Experience?

=========

One more important thing is that this number 1380 is in connection with number of visas and not on number of invites. This is very important for you to interpret the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas. If for instance, 3 candidates who received invites wasted them by not applying visas, where this number will be added? For sure, number of invites sent, Right? So, where the confusion lies as this is very clear and even an LKG kid can understand.

PRSeeker-->With your concluding remarks,i am compelled to say that ,I think this being a public forum, the decorum of the place should be maintained.I expect a full professionalism but i understand that to exhibit professionalism is matter of choice for few, so not your fault.Having said that, i covey that i respect that you have taken time to respond to my query and i respect you for that.

Further, please navigate thru' to reports-->Occupational Ceilings sections on skill select which reads as follows and that is where my question came in.Nobody has come on this earth with pre earned knowledge and life is all about learning...learning till the end and nobody is absolute in terms of knowledge neither you nor me nor anybody else....Cheers mate...all good!I still respect your wisdom on subject matter and expect a response from you

"An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations."


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SeekingPR said:


> Hello My Friend,
> My responses below:
> 
> first thing you need to understand is that you can't claim points for your experience till February, 2009
> ...


hi buddy, see, though this is a professional forum, don't you agree that without some fun, or sense of humour poured here and there, it looks like a boring novel or a lacklustre movie that anyway you need to complete. That's why i try to pour some comments to tickle the funny bones of other members and guests and never take anything seriously as my messages are centered only on fun.

Coming to your query, do you think that for completion of 5 years on 04/2014, you will get 10 points for completion of 5 years and 5 more points for completion of australian experience of 1 year? This never makes any sense. Here the theme is that overseas experience and local (aussie) experience are treated separately and points are awarded in separate fashion. Hope you got it now.


----------



## SeekingPR (Feb 21, 2014)

don't you agree that without some fun, or sense of humour poured here and there, it looks like a boring novel or a lacklustre movie that anyway you need to complete. That's why i try to pour some comments to tickle the funny bones of other members and guests
PRSeeker--> Keep watching the space mate....!  

Here the theme is that overseas experience and local (aussie) experience are treated separately and points are awarded in separate fashion. Hope you got it now
PRSeeker--> You could be right.
With my points getting on mark of 65 in April 2014 and also keeping in mind that 261111 reaching nearly its cap for year 2013-14, what is your thought, how much is chance to get an invitation.
And also, do know if other than Western Australia, any other state sponsoring the candidates? I know, VIC has been doing that since one of my close friends has got an invitation, but for me my application got rejected since i am not based in VIC and any onshore candidate not based in VIC need ot have a job offer from VICtorian Employer


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

In my case, I have worked in the Australia for 7 months only.

How do I fill this in there ? Because if I say YES, the minimum option is select 1 year in the last 10 years coming as drop-down option.

Please advice as I am filling the visa Application right now?

Its urgent, please help.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## Tripank14 (Sep 19, 2015)

cloudram said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In my case, I have worked in the Australia for 7 months only.
> 
> ...


Hi Cloudram,

I know this is a pretty old post from you. But my situation today is similar to you i worked for 8 months in Australia. 

I am yet at the stage of ACS processing ? but while creating Stat Dec should i mention AUS exp seperately ( note it was deputation from Infy) and how does it will get captured in later while I fill EOI . 
Also if i do so, will these 8 months (<12 for inside aus exp) not be considered for points in my overall experience?

Let me know from your experience what is the process and best way to structure stats dec .

Thanks!


----------



## maazibrahim (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI long back on 18th Feb, 2015. I have now 10 years of experience on from 12th June, 2006 to 12th June, 2016, out of which ACS deducted 2 years so i have 8 years of Experience by 12th of June, 2016 (as per ACS). Before 12th June, 2016 i have got 10 Points (Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less
than 8 Years), but as the time approached 12th June 2016 i was expecting that EOI will be updated by 15 Points automatically but i am still waiting and it is not updated. I have resubmitted the EOI but still the same situation.
Please suggest.


----------



## danish.mir.ali (Apr 4, 2016)

Would appreciate if somebody reply to my below query?

As per the result of ACS my total experience recognized were 4.3 years (9 months short at from 5 years). As per the end of October 2016 , I stand at a total experience of 5 years as I am working in the same company with the same role.

Should I go for ACS again in order to add these missing months or the skill points system of Australian immigration will automatically increase my experience if I keep the end date of last employer blank?

I have not filled the EOI till now, and will do so on 1-Nov-2016.


----------



## Mathewp_j (Jul 14, 2016)

maazibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI long back on 18th Feb, 2015. I have now 10 years of experience on from 12th June, 2006 to 12th June, 2016, out of which ACS deducted 2 years so i have 8 years of Experience by 12th of June, 2016 (as per ACS). Before 12th June, 2016 i have got 10 Points (Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less
> than 8 Years), but as the time approached 12th June 2016 i was expecting that EOI will be updated by 15 Points automatically but i am still waiting and it is not updated. I have resubmitted the EOI but still the same situation.
> Please suggest.


Hi Mazzibrahim,

Did you get this resolved? I am also facing same issue.
My work experience started from 26th Nov 2006 and I am still working. ACS deducted 2 years and mentioned experience after Nov 2008 will be considered. While filling EOI I selected 1st Dec 2008 as start date for first job and left end date for my second job as blank so that skill select automatically updates my experience. Now after 1st Dec 2016 I have 8 years of experience , but my point for experience is not changed to 15.

Any advise on this will be greatly appreciated.

PTE - 20th Sept 2016, EOI - 22nd Sept 2016, Still waiting for invite for 189 with 65 points in ICT 2111 (System Analyst)


----------



## kattakishore (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello,

I have applied 189 visa in Dec 2015 and still the application is in progress. I had 60 points when I submitted EOI. Now as per my experience I can claim 5-8 yrs of experience which adds 5 more points. While filling the EOI, it didn't give me an option to leave the to date blank for the current employer so I had to put the to date as the date when I filed my EOI. 

Now I want to add those extra 5 points for my experience. How can I add the experience now??

Also, I left the current employer (I have relevant experience of more than 5 years before I left).


----------



## dashingdevs (May 24, 2017)

Any suggestions on my situation below?-
ACS deducted 6 yrs out of my 8 yrs work exp. and they have listed all of my work experience including my Australian work experience of > 1 yr in 2012-13, however, ACS states that employment after September 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 
So, I know that I cant claim overall work exp points for sure. But what about that 1 yr of Aus. work exp in 2012-13 for 5 points? Can I claim 5 points for it?


----------



## AusPR2018 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Below is a snapshot of my ACS skill assessment. 
The clarification which I have is on how to claim points while in company ABC from 2009 to 7/11 since my as per ACS my experience beyond 2009 is valid. Do i need to split my entry in 2 while entering in Skill select to claim that experience. Since without adding this I am falling below 8 year slab which is giving me 10 points. 
Appreciate your help in this.

The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level.

Dates: 11/05 - 03/08 - 2 year(s) 4 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer

Dates: 03/08 - 07/11 - 3 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Company: ABC (Example)

Dates: 07/11 - 12/12 - 1 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: R and D Engineer

Dates: 01/13 - 10/16 - 3 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Senior Staff Engineer

Dates: 10/16 - 06/18 - 1 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Quality Engineer-IV


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AusPR2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is a snapshot of my ACS skill assessment.
> The clarification which I have is on how to claim points while in company ABC from 2009 to 7/11 since my as per ACS my experience beyond 2009 is valid. Do i need to split my entry in 2 while entering in Skill select to claim that experience. Since without adding this I am falling below 8 year slab which is giving me 10 points.
> ...


I would mark everything before December 2009 as irrelevant, and everything after November 2009 as relevant - so yes, you would have to split the employment up for Company ABC. 

How many months short are you of 8 years?


----------



## AusPR2018 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for your quick response on this.
I am short by 1 year and 1 month for 8 years.

So do i need to split like this in Skill select - 

Dates: 03/08 - 12/08 - 9 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Company : ABC 
Here I will not be claiming any points.

Dates: 01/09 - 07/11 - 2 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Company : ABC
For this i will claim points.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AusPR2018 said:


> Thanks for your quick response on this.
> I am short by 1 year and 1 month for 8 years.
> 
> So do i need to split like this in Skill select -
> ...


It appears you have listed it relevant from January 2009, when ACS said after November 2009. 

Assuming it is all MM/YY.

And employment listed in the ACS doco after November 2009 is considered appropriately skilled.

I would split the following:

Dates: 03/08 - 07/11 - 3 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Company: ABC (Example)

Like this:

Dates: 03/08 - 11/09 (irrelevant)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Company: ABC 

Dates: 12/09 - 07/11 (relevant) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Company: ABC


----------



## AusPR2018 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for your quick response on this really appreciate it.


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

My *skillselect is not giving me points for my work experience.*
Did anyone come across this?
*Is it a known bug?*
I tried searching forum and couldn't find a solution.

I initially claimed 5 points for 4 years of work experience and got my 5 points. 
Now I got a new assessment for 6.5 years experience and updated my skills assessment date and number in the EOI.
I expected 1o points, but my points didn't change!  It still only gives me 5 points for work experience as before.
My work experience dates are correct in the EOI and and marked as relevant experience.


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Figured out what the problem was


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Figured out what the problem was


Share it with the members
It will save time for others
Cheers


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Share it with the members
> It will save time for others
> Cheers


I did some postgraduate studies in between and because of that I don't meet the "in the last 10 years" requirement, which I didn't notice before.

Missed it by about a month that I wouldn't be able to obtain, as I am "loosing" experience as fast as I am gaining. My bad


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

*I need about 6 additional weeks of work experience to make up the 5 year requirement to get that extra 5 points*.

For the last 7 years I was in the army reserve in releavant field, in total about 10 months in the last 10 years, out of those 3 months were full time. 

Does anyone know if accessing agencies would normally consider this kind of part time, sometimes a bit full time, army experience towards your civilian experience? Obviously I would not be able to provide a conventional contract, but I may be able to provide a reference letter and tax records. Do you think it is worth trying to get this accessed?


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone submit the EOI Offshore work experience after deducting the years from the ACS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

isharawlc93 said:


> Does anyone submit the EOI Offshore work experience after deducting the years from the ACS?


Every one does that. That’s the rule 
What’s the question?
Cheers


----------



## isharawlc93 (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> Every one does that. That’s the rule
> What’s the question?
> Cheers


It's clear to me now, Thanks a lot NB. Do you know any website which shows current opened/closed states?

I could not find any government source


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

isharawlc93 said:


> It's clear to me now, Thanks a lot NB. Do you know any website which shows current opened/closed states?
> 
> I could not find any government source


Each state have their own website for sponsorship 
You have to visit each state website and do the research 
Cheers


----------

